# postet euer Traumbike



## Wave (13. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
postet doch mal eure Traumbike!!!!

ich mach ma den Anfang:


----------



## Wave (13. August 2003)

und noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2003)

moin, ich bin zu dumm ein bild vom traum hochzuladen. 

Aber jemand möge mal das Marin Mount Vision Pro hochladen, nur um der Hardtail-Überzahl vorzubeugen...

Ich würd den Rahmen mit Race Face Teilen, Sram XO und 9.0 (incl. Diskbrakes) und Mavic Crossmax UST Tubeless aufbauen. Und natürlich ne Float RLC weil ich die SID nicht abkann. Kotenpunkt ca. 4500 Euro...

Jetzt lade jemand bitte mal das bild hoch, danke


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2003)

hier meines ...


----------



## Wave (13. August 2003)

hier *Lord Helmchens* Traumbike:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2003)

danke mecky! Und nun lass uns hoffen das wir se uns bald leisten können!


----------



## Principia (13. August 2003)

ich fahr meins schon 

gruzz michael


----------



## Manitou (13. August 2003)




----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (13. August 2003)

Scott USA Genius10


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2003)

irgendwie schaut die SID an dem Trek verloren aus...

da müsste ne Fox ran, ne F80RLT z.B....

aber dann wärs richtig geil...


----------



## clemson (13. August 2003)

rocky mountain ets-x70 in der rot weißen limited edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (13. August 2003)

Einmal mehr mein >KTM...




BTW: Das Trek sieht echt unverschämt gut aus...! Und es bestätigt...an mein KTM müssen für echte "Teamoptik" CROSSMAX SL Wheels...und Aufkleber von Sponsoren


----------



## fuzzyholger (13. August 2003)

auch wenn jetzt gleich einige schreien werden:


----------



## Buddy (13. August 2003)

Hier mein Traumbike (nur halt mit Crossmax etc.), wobei das Trek auch klasse aussieht...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2003)

Da muss aber ein großer Stein aufs Oberrohr gefallen sein... ...schaut wie ein City-Bike ausm Baumarkt aus! 

Und wie viel Federweg hat das Teil? 7cm? Naja, über Cannondale und Optik kann man ja wohl streiten, aber ich bitte jetzt das dies nicht das dies zu ner Cannondale Liebe/Hass Diskussion wird...

Trotzdem isses hässlich... Was soll das Teil denn wiegen?


Zum Epic: Das wird 2004 entschieden geiler, der Brain bekommt mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten und ich glaub das auch die Terralogic-Forke noch reinkommt (quasi auch mit Brain)


----------



## Wave (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord Helmchen _
> *Da muss aber ein großer Stein aufs Oberrohr gefallen sein... ...schaut wie ein City-Bike ausm Baumarkt aus!
> 
> *



oh....ich wusste garnicht, dass das teuerste Serienfully der Welt im Baumarkt verkauft wir


----------



## Isildur (13. August 2003)

Ich hab leider keine 5000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (13. August 2003)

Mein Traumbike?!: 

Hot Chili Zymotic
Rock Shox SID Worldcup
Sram XO
Tune Shifter und Schaltwerk
Dura Ace Kassette
PC 99 Hollow Pin Kette
TA Kettenblätter auf Tune Kurbel, diese auf AC 38 Innenlager
Syntace F 99 
Schmolke Prügel
Tune Starkes Stück / Speedneedle oder die Skyline
Sram 9.0 Umwerfer
Formula B 4 SL 
Hügi 240 Disc
DT Supercomp (2.0 / 1.7 / 1.8) 
DT Alunippel
Mavic X 3.1 Disc
Schwalbe Bereifungen (je nach Witterung, etc. ) 
WCS Bar Ends
King Steuersatz

Das Ganze farblich gut abgestimmt und siehe da, ein Traum Bike, welches ich aber schon fast in der Realität fahre! Leichte andere Ausstattung (statt XO 9,0 SL, statt World Cup die 02er SL, statt B 4 SL die Louise 00 (auch eine sehr sehr gute Bremse, leider etwas schwer) andere Felgen, anderer Lenker, passt! )  

(Wäre ich nicht an Sponsoren gebunden, würde ich versuchen, die letzen Gramm aus dem Rahmen zu holen, was aber sehr sehr stark auf die Stabilität gehen würde, also blödsinn) 

cu Billy


----------



## mtb-racer (13. August 2003)

Natürlcih XO Shifter und Schaltwerk und Tune Komplettausstattung, versteht sich von selbst! Bin wohl auf die falsche Taste gerutscht! Sorry!


----------



## RobBj123 (13. August 2003)

Also mit etwas anderer Ausstattung (XTR disc, Crossmax SL etc.) würde mir dieses hier sehr gut gefallen...


----------



## Principia (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Also mit etwas anderer Ausstattung (XTR disc, Crossmax SL etc.) würde mir dieses hier sehr gut gefallen... *




ahhha, cippolini´s renner für die berge


----------



## illkid (14. August 2003)

natürlich ohne rock schrottz!


----------



## Ümmel (14. August 2003)

Meins sieht so aus und steht unten im Keller. War 1 Jahr mein Traum und ist jetzt endlich wahr geworden.


----------



## iNSANE! (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fuzzyholger _
> *auch wenn jetzt gleich einige schreien werden:
> 
> *




Das Teil bin ich heut gefahren...aua...ich mag ja CD aber das Gewicht ist bei nem "M" Rahmen entschieden zu hoch (für den Preis!) und die Streben, die die Wippe anlenken sind so weich, dass man sie mit der Hand(!) verwinden kann! AUA!
Gebt euch das Teil mal wenn ihr's auf Rennen oder Messen seht!

Gegen die Optik kann ich dagegen nix sagen! Sieht halt "teammäßig" aus...das übliche.


----------



## gemorje (14. August 2003)

fully:

scott genius RC mit XTR disc, Hügi S240 und skareb platinum

hardtail:

werd mein traumhardtail wohl bald bekommen (es lebe der sponsor). in kürze mehr


----------



## rotwilderer (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von .:: fub 84 ::. _
> *Scott USA*



By the way... Wieso heißt Scott USA eigentlich USA? Soweit ich weiß, kennt in den USA kaum jemand die Marke...

Um ontopic zu bleiben:
Mein Traumbike: Santa Cruz Blur (zu faul um Foto zu suchen...)


----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2003)

traumhaft wäre ein Airborne Softtail





Da passt die polierte XTR auch mal optisch dazu. Vielleicht ne andere Gabel, Lefty ?

Der Rahmen ist einfach traumhaft:





matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. August 2003)

Ne Lefty wirste da wohl kaum reinbringen...da brauchst eher nen ORGANIC Rahmen oder nen CD 
Schön isser Trotzdem!


----------



## Dr.Dos (15. August 2003)

Airborne ist doch Chinesen-Titan, oder? Dann lieber ein Moots YBB SL.







Hatte mal ein Moots HT, aber das ist schon ewig her.

P.S. Das Epic im Cipo Look ist das Brenner, ich konnte heute Nacht kaum schlafen deshlb .. Hatte vor einiger Zeit bei Oli Corpus schon angefragt, ob das Empella in der auf der Seite abgebildeten Regenbogen Lackierung lieferbar ist - leider nicht.


----------



## Fox (15. August 2003)

Genau auch mein Geschmack Dr. Dos... Evtl. ne andere Gabel als die SID und lieber Hardtail als Softtail und man kann das Ding auch noch an die Enkelkinder vererben


----------



## rotwilderer (15. August 2003)

Entweder Merlin XLM (natürlich mit einer anderen Forke ):






Oder Santa Cruz Blur, XTR, Fox F100 RLC, Gun Metal Grey:


----------



## Wave (15. August 2003)

Boah, was habt ihr denn alle gegen die Sid ????


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2003)

warum? Weil sie bei Fahrern über 20kg ne Ader zur Selbstzerstörung hat...

hab mir mal das online onwners Manual durchgelesen... "...wenn das vorderradausgebaut ist das rad nicht auf die seite kippen denn das könnte zum Brechen der Standrohre führen"

ist nicht wörtlich übernommen, aber so ähnlich stands drin...


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (15. August 2003)

Litespeed Tansai


----------



## Wave (15. August 2003)

also ich mit meinen 75 kg und meiner Sid SL
hatte bisher genauso wenig Probleme wei mien Kumperl mit 85kg und ner Sid Race


----------



## Principia (15. August 2003)

komisch...die letzten bikes sind alle aus titan !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (15. August 2003)

...Serotta CHT (Titan-Hardtail)
- Fox RLT/ F80X Terralogic
- Chris King Titan
- XTR komplett (natürlich die alte)
- Propeller Ti-Cranks
- Eggbeater Triple Ti 
- Moots Stütze, Ti-beam Vorbau, Lenker
- Whizz-Wheels LRS mit Mavic X517/618 Ceramic mit Tune Naben, DT Rev
- SLR / TT oder AX-Lightness Apollo
- Ritchey WCS Griffe und Hörnchen

Aber uuuuppps, das habe ich ja fast so...


----------



## rotwilderer (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mecky _
> *Boah, was habt ihr denn alle gegen die Sid ???? *



Lord Helmchen hat ja schon was geschrieben.
Dazu kommt auch noch, daß sie sich mit Scheiben eher schlecht verträgt (schlechte Verdrehsteifigkeit + schnellerer Verschleiß der Gleitbuchsen)...


----------



## tvaellen (15. August 2003)

Das hier wäre mein Traumrahmen 
wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde:






Das ganze kombiniert mit XTR/XT, stilechten Race Face Anbauteilen und Hügi 240 Laufradsatz.
Nur bei der Gabel müsste ich noch ein bisschen überlegen 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Wave (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *nur bei der Gabel müsste ich noch etwas überlegen
> 
> Gruss
> Tvaellen *



wei wärs mit ner Sid Race oder Sid Worldcup???



> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Dazu kommt auch noch, daß sie sich mit Scheiben eher schlecht verträgt
> 
> *



ich glaub aber, dass die Leute die ne Sid fahren nicht unbedingt so auf schwere Scheibenbremsen stehen....


----------



## Fox (15. August 2003)

Die SID ist ansich genauso ein Verschleissteil wie alle anderen auch... Mit Scheibe nur bedingt fahrbar da sie so wenigstens einmal im Jahr neue Gleitbuchsen sowie eine Komplettüberholung braucht... An der Stelle von Rock Shox hätte ich schon längst aus Gewichtsgründen die Discaufnahme wegrationalisiert... Außerdem gibt es genügend gute Alternativen.

Mein Traumbike wäre z.B. das hier: Principia MSL Pro allerdings mit Discaufnahme






Allerdings etwas anders aufgebaut. Weil wenn schon unvernünftig dann richtig. Tune King & Kong Superscharf, Magura Martha mit Carbon Hebelchen, komplette 03er XTR bis auf Kurbeln die Storck Powerarms mit tune JU Innenlager wären sowie LX Shifter. Flite als Sattel. Gabel würde ich eine Manitou Skareb Super nehmen. Aber es könnte auch ein anderer Rahmen sein wie z.B. ein Giant MCM, einer der schicken oben aufgeführten Titanrahmen etc. etc. Gibt einfach viel zu viele schöne Hardtails. Also milde Spenden einfach an mich 

@mecky
Was heisst schwere Scheibenbremsen?! Schau dir doch mal ne B4 SL oder ne Martha SL oder ne XTR Disc an. So schwer sind die nicht und die paar Gramm mehr schlepp ich gerne den Berg hoch und hab dafür eine Bremse die wesentlich besser ist als ne V-Brake.


----------



## rotwilderer (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mecky _
> *ich glaub aber, dass die Leute die ne Sid fahren nicht unbedingt so auf schwere Scheibenbremsen stehen....*



Gut, in dem Punkt hast Du zumindest z.T. recht, weil Scheibe heißt ja nicht unbedingt gleich bleischwer (außerdem gibt es noch ein paar weitere schöne Vorteile... aber eigentlich gehts hier ja gar nicht um Vor- und Nachteile einer Scheibe!). Und überhaupt: dann wäre es eben konsequent von RockShox --wie Fox schon geschrieben-- hat, auch auf die Anbauteile zu verzichten, denn die SID ist nur sehr sehr mäßig disk-fähig.

Aber um bei den Traumbikes zu bleiben, ich brauch kein Leichtbau um jeden Preis (bin selber schon leicht ;-)), sondern was stabiles und dennoch relativ leichtes... Z.B. eben ein Blur mit "leichten" Scheiben (z.B. XTR, Martha SL)

;-)

P.S.: @Fox: Nur ist die SID eben ein ziemlich teures Verschleißteil ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (16. August 2003)

Jup rotwilderer und das ist leider auch das Hauptproblem...


----------



## alex_destiny (16. August 2003)

Das werd ich mir in ca nem halben Jahr kaufen. Bin schon seit fast nem Jahr am sparen.


----------



## Buddy (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_destiny _
> *Das werd ich mir in ca nem halben Jahr kaufen. Bin schon seit fast nem Jahr am sparen. *



Was kost denn das Ding ? Also mein Geschmack wäre es ja überhaupt net...


----------



## alex_destiny (16. August 2003)

3000 - 3500 + komplett XT von meinem jetzigen Bike (is alles noch fast neu.)

Was gefällt dir denn daran nicht?


----------



## tvaellen (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_destiny _
> *
> Was gefällt dir denn daran nicht? *



Der Rahmen ...
die Gabel ...

Votec-Bikes verbreiten m.E. dasselbe charmante Understatement wie eine mit Brillianten besetzte Rolex
  

Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden ... 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Fox (16. August 2003)

Naja das ist jawohl eher etwas Klischeedenken... Die Votec Bikes sind schon nicht schlecht allerdings nicht unbedingt das Maß der Dinge meiner Meinung nach... Aber soll ja schließlich jeder das fahren was ihm gefällt...


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (16. August 2003)

hier noch ein paar











gruß
fub


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2003)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. August 2003)

3500 für das Votec? Also für den preis gängs mir nicht mehr ums Image, für den Preis bekommst du bestimmt was besseres...

Bei dem Votec stört mich am meisten diese hässliche Gabel, und halt der Rahmen, der ist 1. keine Schönheit und 2. ein Eingelenker, was bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht sein darf 

aber musst du wissen, für 3500 Euro hätt ich mein Custom-Marin schon fast fertig, und ich glaube das das Preis-Leistungstechnisch und auch optisch besser wäre. 

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Votec!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. August 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=754113#post754113

drunter steht auch meine Meinung dazu, und der Preis!!!
Hat das Marin als Taumbike abgelöst! Cheetah rulezzz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_destiny (16. August 2003)

Ums Image gehts mir dabei eigentlich gar nicht. Mir gefällts einfach super.

Hab noch n schöneres Bild vom C9 gefunden (zugegeben, in Silber siehts nich so gut aus).
Der Typ bin aber nich ich.

Meins wird auch in Carbon-Natur mit GS5-AirJust-Carbon und Magura Gustl. mit den größrern Scheiben (VR 210er, HR 190er)
und nen Akkupack für die Lichtanlage kann man mit n Bißchen Glück im Sitzdom verstauen.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Magura AIR-PRO Dämpfer. Kenn mich damit nicht so sehr aus. Fahre seit 5 Jahren kein Fully mehr.


----------



## Fox (17. August 2003)

Hmm also wenn ich mich richtig an den C9 Prototypen erinnere hatten der Sitzdom keinen Wahnsinnig großen Innendurchmesser. Ich meiner der wär beim Alu Sitzdom größer gewesen. Also mit ner Lupine Akkuflasche könnte das schon eng werden. Außerdem wieso ne Gustl an das Bike?! Ich würde behaupten das die etwas Überdimensioniert ist an dem Bike... Vorallem relativ schwer und ne Louise FR hat ja auch ausreichend Power...


----------



## Gulaschmeister (17. August 2003)

Meine Traummühle ist das hier:






Allerdings würde da ne Talas weit besser dranpassen, find ich...


----------



## Adri (18. August 2003)

Soon, soon....aber mit Fox Terra Logic  fork und XTR 2002


----------



## Sahnie (18. August 2003)

Zum Litespeed:

Ich finde ja einen komplett einstellbaren Dämpfer für 400 Euro und 250 Gramm Gewicht für 1,5 cm Federweg total überzogen.

Da haben mir die Kisten von Sunn wesentlich besser gefallen. Optisch und technisch.


----------



## Adri (18. August 2003)

Ja, da hattest du ein Punkt .
Mir wuerde am besten den alten IBIS Silk Ti daempfer gefallen, aber Castellano macht noch keine soft-tails aus titanium 

und es ist 2.54 cm federweg


----------



## djnjl (18. August 2003)

So und nich ander in der farbe. aber die Bremse auf jedenfall eine Gustav M 

Das VOTEC F7


----------



## Fox (18. August 2003)

Habe die Sunn Stahl Softtails eigentlich gehalten??? Mein Stammhändler hat die ganz früher auch mal geführt und sahen ansich immer ganz schnike aus... Fuji Stahl oder war das nochmal


----------



## Adri (18. August 2003)

....will ich mich vielleicht so eines holen bei Rabbit Cycles ...

the reviews are better on this one, and it has better welds than the Litespeed and seems to suffer less from flex ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDave (19. August 2003)

Mein Traumbike:

Rahmen: Gravity von Simplon
Gabel: Shock Rox SID Team
Vorbau: Tune oder Syntace F99 mit Titanverschraubung
Lenker: Tune Carbon oder Syncace Duraflite
Mit Carbonbarends
Bremsen Avid Ultimate oder Ti
Umwerfer XTR 2003 
Kurbel: XTR 3003 oder eine Race Face obwohl die Powerarms auch nicht schlecht wären aus Carbon.
Schaltwerk: Sram Xo oder das Xtr 2003
Sattelstütze eine Cinelli oder Tune
Sattel: an SLR Carbon
und bei den Laufrädern hätt ich gern
die DT Swiss Felgen 4.1
und Alu Nippel mit Dt Revolution Speichen 
eingespeicht in Tune Mig Mag 75 und 170 Carbonachse
aja und díe Nokon Schalt und Bremszüge

Und bitte alle schrauben wenn möglich aus Titan, beim Werfer und schaltwerk vielleicht noch ein paar gramm wegfeilen.. *g*

alles zusammen ist man dann ca auf 6000 Euro


----------



## Buddy (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SimplonDave _
> *...Kurbel: XTR 3003...*



Da haste ja genug Zeit zum Sparen


----------



## SimplonDave (20. August 2003)

stimmt


----------



## fregger87 (20. August 2003)

das ist mein traumbike!!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fregger87 _
> *das ist mein traumbike!!! *



das sieht schon im stehen kacke aus!

sorry, hat auch überhaupt nichts mit dem allgemeinen cannondale-hass zu tun...!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplonDave (20. August 2003)

hilfe ein Lefty! da würd ich nicht mal auf einer ewig graden Straße fahren trauen.... diese Federgabel ist ja wohl ein witz.. genauso wie die restlichen cannondale federgabeln... aber das weiß silber gefällt mir gut... nur schade dass sich das nach einer ordentlichen gelände tour alles verdreckt hat

was kostet so ein lefty ding? 

lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SimplonDave _
> *
> 
> was kostet so ein lefty ding?
> ...



zu viel


----------



## sporty (21. August 2003)

gehören nicht zu meine Traumbikes 

wenn schon , denn schon :


----------



## flowmotion (21. August 2003)

platz 1.





platz 2.





platz 3.


----------



## Principia (21. August 2003)

platz 3.

ahhh...ein "elaste-plaste"  rad 
sieht aber gut aus !

gruzz michael


----------



## Fox (21. August 2003)

Wenn schon authentisch dann auch bitten ein FRO und kein ARC...


----------



## Propeller (22. August 2003)

Hallo Leutz!

Bin neu hier und total begeistert von eurem Forum.

Btw,stell ich mein Bike auch gleich mal vor,obwohl ich miich mit dem Gedanken spiele es zu verkaufen,naja...kommt auf den Preis drauf an.


----------



## polo (22. August 2003)

Das Radl ist in der Ausstattungsvariante vermutlich einmalig und unverkäuflich


----------



## Propeller (22. August 2003)

Du meinst sicher die Votec Gabel?


----------



## Fischie (22. August 2003)

@propeller: schönes Rad und interessante Farbgebung aber irgendwie war, bin und werde ich auch kein Freund von Barends an gekröpften Lenkern...
aber sonst super Arbeit!!!

Gruss Fischie


----------



## barthaar (22. August 2003)

die Felgen sind doch cool gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barthaar (22. August 2003)

*schmacht*


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. August 2003)

Mit Verlaub: das Votec ist ein Albtraum ..


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2003)

votec sux (find ich) 
die härte find ich ja die race/touren mtbs mit doppebrücke  
naja wie gesagt meine meinung ich will damit niemand angreifen

ht:







fully:






oder das scott genius (mc)

mfg


----------



## russo (22. August 2003)

das hier kommt schon nah an mein Traumbike, aber die Fullys von Votec find ich auch nicht schön


----------



## Fox (23. August 2003)

Naja also so schlecht sind die Votec Gabeln gar nicht... Zumindest was Gewicht und Steifigkeit angeht... Aber Steifigkeit scheint ja egal zu sein wenn jemand Spengle Laufräder an dem Bike montiert...


----------



## SimplonDave (23. August 2003)

cooles bike! nette farbkombinationen! 

lg


----------



## EasyBiker (23. August 2003)

Das einzigste Bike wofür ich schwärme! Ist hier bestimmt schon oft gesehen worden, aber ich finds einfach geil.

Es währe aber unvernünftig ein solches Bike zu kaufen, wo man doch schon fast ein gebrauchten Smart für kriegt.


----------



## Adri (23. August 2003)

kuk mal die verarbeitung bei Moots titanframes !


----------



## SimplonDave (23. August 2003)

@Easybiker:
oh ja und wie unvernünftig das währe!   wer sich dieses rad kauft hat entweder keine ahnung von einem vernünftigen Rad oder zuviel geld.. und keinen guten geschmack 

@obriges Rad *gg* coole Verarbeitung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SimplonDave _
> *oh ja und wie unvernünftig das währe!   wer sich dieses rad kauft hat entweder keine ahnung von einem vernünftigen Rad oder zuviel geld.. und keinen guten geschmack  *



welches rad meinsst du, Simplon?


----------



## EasyBiker (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SimplonDave _
> *oh ja und wie unvernünftig das währe!   wer sich dieses rad kauft hat entweder keine ahnung von einem vernünftigen Rad oder zuviel geld.. und keinen guten geschmack  *



Du zweifelst an mein geliebten Storck?


----------



## SimplonDave (23. August 2003)

Ich Mein das Stork Organic! 
Adris Bike gefällt mir viel besser


----------



## Adri (23. August 2003)

Leute leute, bitte, geschmack ist persoenlich, stell dir vor, anders hatten wir alle die selbe frau


----------



## SimplonDave (23. August 2003)

nein ich zweifle nicht... ich bin mir meiner meinung über dem Organic sicher


----------



## EasyBiker (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SimplonDave _
> *Ich Mein das Stork Organic!
> Adris Bike gefällt mir viel besser  *



Eiigendlich bin ich auch nicht so für Fullys, aber das Storck hats mir irgendwie angetan 

Naja son Moots ist ja auch sehr billig  Alleine der Rahem kostet 3500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von EasyBiker _
> *
> 
> 
> Naja son Moots ist ja auch sehr billig  Alleine der Rahem kostet 3500 *



Ich weiss , ich weiss... 
wer liebhat zaehlt nicht


----------



## RobBj123 (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iNSANE! _
> *Einmal mehr mein >KTM... *



Habe übrigens von der Karre die du so toll findest heute die "Softtailversion" gesehen, ein Riss am Sattelrohr hinterm Oberrohr sorgt für recht viel Fahrkomfort... Und der Fahrer wiegt vielleicht 65kg.


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. August 2003)

Das ist das beste, schönste und abgefahrenste Traumrad, das je in Deutschland bewegt wurde. Garantiert!

Im Oktober '95 kurz vor einem Rennen in Ransbach/Baumbach. Wurde Dritter trotz Sturz wegen Semislick hinten (Schwalbe Hurricane), den ich extra zum ersten mal aufgezogen habe. War damals ganz neu.

Brodie Sovereign 19", Specialized Judy FSX (etwas später noch mit Styffie Carbon Brakebridge, XTR, Missing Link (Grafton) Kurbeln, eine Seite rot, eine silber, Grafton Bremshebel, White Industries Naben echt vergoldet, Tioga Tension Disc, AC Titan Stütze, Chris King, Rocket Science Lenker gold (mit Carbon Inlet), Ringlè H²O, Ringlè Spannachsen, OnZa Bremsen mit SRP Titan Kit, OnZa Ti-bars, überall SRP Kram ......







Ich könnte heulen. Nein warte, ich tus einfach.


----------



## Adri (23. August 2003)

@Dr Dos, mit so ne lange Titanstutze, das ding war fast ein softtail


----------



## Fox (24. August 2003)

Sovereign ist ein geiler Rahmen... So ein richtig schöner Klassiker... Naja wenn ich zuviel Geld hätte ständen hier wahrscheinlich schon 20 mehr oder weniger klassische Hardtails...


----------



## FONDRIEST (24. August 2003)

Mein Brain...


----------



## Fuchur (24. August 2003)

cool


----------



## tvaellen (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Das ist das beste, schönste und abgefahrenste Traumrad, das je in Deutschland bewegt wurde. Garantiert!
> ...
> Ich könnte heulen. Nein warte, ich tus einfach. *



Warum ??

Geklaut, verschrottet ?

@ Fondriest
der Spruch: "Herr, wirf´ Hirn vom Himmel !"
bekommt beim Betrachten dieses Bikes eine ganz neue Bedeutung 

Tvaellen


----------



## Chris28 (24. August 2003)

Scott CFX-100 Carbonrahmen, mit Mavic Crossmax XL DIsc Laufrädern, Easton Monkey Lite Lenker Carbon, Easton CT2 Sattelstütze Carbon, DT-Swiss SSD 210-L Dämpfer, Psylo SL NoBoss uvm. 

Das ist mein Traumbike bzw. kein Traum mehr! Inzwischen hab ich es! Chris


----------



## Eintopf (26. August 2003)

Hier ist mein Traumbike.

Ich glaube, ich werde mir das zum 35-sten schenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2003)

Hach, schöner gehts nich:  
2001er RM Element Team


----------



## MTS325 (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eintopf _
> *Hier ist mein Traumbike.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich werde mir das zum 35-sten schenken. *



das war mal mein traumrad -bis 2001. dann kamen diese neuen ausfallenden für scheibenbremsen...


----------



## Customizor (31. August 2003)

Hi,
Hier mal mein Traumbike
Rotwild RCC08, XTR disc 2003, XTR Systemläufräder, Ritchey WCS


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. September 2003)

Dieses ganze Schwelgen rund um CC Träume hat mich ganz kirre gemacht. Jedenfalls habe ich ein sehr gutes Angebot über einen Moots YBB:








Und ein Hervorragendes über ein Moots YBB Air:







Fakt ist: ich habe keinen Platz und keinen Bedarf, aber das kleine Herzchen pocht unaufhörlich. Also müssen für den Fall der Fälle ein oder zwei Räder dem Traum in Titan Platz machen. In Kürze weiss ich mehr 


P.S. Ein phtoshopped Preview auf das Luder:


----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

..das da - und ´s is meins ....


----------



## cubeholzi94 (6. November 2009)

hey ich bekomme dem nächst mein neus bike könnte mir vllt jemand noch einen tipp geben wie ich das gewicht drücken könnte hier meine komponenten

Cube Elite HPC Rahmen 2009 18"                  1240g
Magura Durin 100 Race                               1430g
FSA Z-Orbit Steuersatz 1 1/5"                       190g
Syntace F99 mit Titan Schrauben                   100g
Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker 25.4              128g
Kunststoff Lenkerstopfen                                 4g
AX Lightness Europa 31.6 mm                         115g
Selle Italia SLR Sattel ohne Polster                  125g
Syntace Schraubsattelklemme                         22g
Procraft Griffe                                              17g
Xo Drehgriffe                                              195g
Xo Schaltwerk                                            193g
R1 Magnesium mit XTR Bremscheiben Centerl.   620g
Bremsadapter hinten


----------



## cubeholzi94 (6. November 2009)

sorry da fehlt was

bremsadapter hinten 20g
XTR Kurbel 790g
XT Umwerfer E-Type 165g
Dura Ace Kassette 12-27 180g
Ultegra Kette 270g
240s/Ztr Alpine/ Revulution Speichen/Alu Nippel 1350g
Dichtmilch 130g
2 Rocket Ron 2.25 905g
Züge Außenhüllen 90g
Flaschenhalter 20g
Schnellspanner Tune AC 16/17 51g
Felgenband 30g
No Tubes Ventile 10g
Getunte Eggbeater ti mit Titan Achsen 185g
Kettenstrebenschutz 30g
Reduzierhülse auf 31.6 40g

habe alle gewichte nachgewogen müsste dann auf ca  8,7 kg kommen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2009)

Der Steuersatz überrascht mich jetzt ein wenig. Sicher mit den 190g? Dann geht da noch jede Menge, etwa mit einem Tune Bubu.
Umwerfer und Lenker haben auch noch Potential, alten XTR E-Type und Schmolke-/AX-Lenker z.B.
Bei den Laufrädern mal schauen, ob die Variante mit 6-Loch und leichten Bremsscheiben nicht doch etwas leichter ist.

Ansonsten wüßte ich kaum was, was nicht die Funktion beeinträchtigt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2009)

haaalot: cube hpc ist 1 1/2 stuersatz... gibt es die duren mit 1 1/2? orginal ist ein syntace super spin 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. November 2009)

http://http://www3.pic-upload.de/15.06.09/6e5n3l.jpg

Absolutes Traumbike von mir


----------



## aggressor2 (7. November 2009)

mein traumbike gibts garnich...
aber es wär definitiv aus stahl, starr, sisp und leicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mein traumbike gibts garnich...
> aber es wär definitiv aus stahl, starr, sisp und leicht.



ohhhhhhhhh mein beileid


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ohhhhhhhhh mein beileid



hätt ich das glück, dass mal in D ein bridgestone mb-1 in der richtigen größe auftaucht und dann noch geld übrigis, dass mir rody da horizontale ausfaller dranbrutzelt und dem ding neue farben verpasst...ja dann wär mein leid weitaus geringer


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hätt ich das glück, dass mal in D ein bridgestone mb-1 in der richtigen größe auftaucht und dann noch geld übrigis, dass mir rody da horizontale ausfaller dranbrutzelt und dem ding neue farben verpasst...ja dann wär mein leid weitaus geringer



da würde ich mir von vogel einen bauen lassen...(von wegen träume) hatte das vergnügen a.d ein mb-1 zu verkaufen.... guter rahmen aber er hatte auch  seinen preis und war aber rostanfällig....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

schoen schoen,... aber wenn custom und stahl, dann wuerde ich zu flo wiesmann gehen. 
1. geil!
2. bei mir in freiburg
3. bei mir im bike verein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

flo macht keine gemufften rahmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

ist das schlimm?


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ist das schlimm?



absolut nicht 
hatte schon 2 PBD(wiesmann), und kenne flo seit 1994
 aber wenn agressor sich ein bridgestone mb-1 erträumt und ich ihm vogel nachlge für ein aktuellles(MUFFENbike)und du mehr wissen hättest 
was das ist , dann ist es ja klar das man einen tipp verbreitet von einem der auch muffen lötet, comprende?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

hihi ich weis was das bridgestone ist  und das mit den muffen hab ich schon kappiert.

ich schrieb ja auch das ICH zu flo gehen wuerde. aber ich traeum ja auch von keinem singlespeed bridgestone. mein traumbike wird bei flo geschweist (sobald ich keine rennen mehr fahre).


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

und ich bin gerade bin flo`s bike a.d rennen gefahren
 bin ich froh das ich die zeit hinter mir habe(so schön und intensiv sie war) und nur noch genuss im vordergrund steht


ah mein traumbike, (obwohl das ich es mir nie leisten werde, auch wenn ich es kann.)


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

jep... traumbike:
wiesman titan fullt, lefty opi, hope und 5rot


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jep... traumbike:
> wiesman titan fullt, lefty opi, hope und 5rot


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> da würde ich mir von vogel einen bauen lassen...(von wegen träume) hatte das vergnügen a.d ein mb-1 zu verkaufen.... guter rahmen aber er hatte auch  seinen preis und war aber rostanfällig....



aber ob der dann auch das fahrverhalten von nem alten bridgestone hinkriegt?
hier hieß es doch mal, dass geometrieangaben für nen rahmenbauer nur grobe richtlinien sind, oder nich?

mein mb-3 ist als sisper so ziemlich perfekt. macht genau das, was es soll, ohne groß geld zu kosten und fährt sich dabei einfach traumhaft.

das ganze etwas leichter und ohne lackmacken wär halt mein traum

aber die sachen vom herrn vogel sind geil...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber ob der dann auch das fahrverhalten von nem alten bridgestone hinkriegt?



mit dem gleichen rohrsatz und geo bestimmt.... bin aber überzeugt das moderne geos die auf starr ausgerichtet sind auch sehr geil sind....
das ist eben das schöne an custom
wenn kunde und erschaffer sich verstehen 
entsteht meistens ne riesengrosse positive überraschung


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mit dem gleichen rohrsatz und geo bestimmt.... bin aber überzeugt das moderne geos die auf starr ausgerichtet sind auch sehr geil sind....
> das ist eben das schöne an custom
> wenn kunde und erschaffer sich verstehen
> entsteht meistens ne riesengrosse positive überraschung



so schön die vorstellung auch is, aber das is die nächsten jahre erstmal absolut nicht im finanziellen rahmen...
wenn mein studium dann rum is, werd ich das projekt mal wieder ins auge fassen. mal hoffen, dass das mb-3 bis dahin noch hält 

hat zufällig wer ne idee, wie man in ein geweitetes steuerrohr, ne neue steuersatzschale reversibel festkriegt?
das is nämlich grad das problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2009)

ok,... kann auch mit ner cleg leben 
aber ich glaub lieber ne rotor als ne tune. dann ne masterpiece und vorbau hmm... 
vorbau f99 oder rotor 
jummy...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2009)

bis dann sind die rotor ausgereift..... die spyder machen anscheinend problemchen, tune never, da hab ich mich schon vor 10 jahren verabschiedet........


----------



## Domme02 (12. November 2009)

Mein Traumbike
Rahmen: Scott Scale RC
LRS: Dt Swiss XRC 1250 Carbon 
Bremsen: Formula R1
Antrieb komplett: Sram X.0 mit Drehgriff
Lenker : Schmolke TLO
Gabel: Sid Worldcup 
Vorbau: AX Zeus
Kurbel: Clavicula
Pedale: Ritchey WCS (mit haltbaren Lagern  )
Sattel: SLR Kit Carbonio
Reifen: Schwalbe Ra/Ro
Sattelhalterung: Tune Capy
Schnellspanner: Tune DC

.....man darf ja mal träumen


----------



## Rines (16. November 2009)




----------



## Domme02 (16. November 2009)

Rines schrieb:


>


jiaaaaa ich finds auch lustig!!!!!!!!!!!!

......was denn eigentlich?


----------



## Rines (17. November 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> jiaaaaa ich finds auch lustig!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ......was denn eigentlich?


oh ich hoffe du fühlst dich nicht angegriffen.. 
der lacher ging an was anderes


----------



## NOXY (17. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen alle Zusammen,

dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.

Ist vielleicht kein Superleichtgewicht mit gemessenen 9,74 KG, aber vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ich bei einem Gewicht von 12,36 KG angefangen habe.

Gekauft habe ich das Bike im November 2008 im Votec Werk als Outlet Bike. 

Daraufhin wurde es komplett umgebaut bis Januar 2010.

Habe auch einige Teile rot extra selber eloxieren lassen da es diese nicht in der eloxierten Version zu kaufen gab.


Leider klappt das mit den Bilder bei mir irgendwie nicht. Daher gebe ich nur den Link in mein Album an.

Schaut doch mal rein und schreibt wie ihr es findet.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26800

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26801

:d  aumen::dau  men:


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

NOXY schrieb:


> Hallöchen alle Zusammen,
> 
> dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Doppelpost!


----------

